# Anybody interested...



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

In my aquarium? Looking to sell my livestock first and then sell the rest as a starter's kit. I know this should go in the buy/sell forum, but it's not officially for sale and I wanna make sure my fish and crabs go to a good home and I know the people checking the Marine Discussion forum take care of their fish rather than those browsing for a deal on the buy/sell forum.

Unfortunately, due to myself not really wanting to spend more money on improving my tank (that and my fiancee probably not appreciating me spending upwards of $500 or more) and my lack of time in order to ensure the care of a more complicated marine tank. I do have corals that have grown and some that aren't really growing so I was successfull in my attempt in becoming a reefer.

Well if you're interested in some stuff let me know. Its not officially for sale but it is I guess. I'll just maintain the tank until I can find someone to take it off my hands. PM me for more!

Thanks to all who ever answered questions and those that posted material on this subject. It's a great community.









FTS









My Damsel and the Sixline decided to photobomb









The sixline

















GSP Frags

















The Torch


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I would be interested in any corals you may have for sale...

Mostly zoas, pallys, acans, monti's, or torch


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

might be interested in the powerhead... if it's the bigger nano and a decent price...


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I would be interested in any corals you may have for sale...
> 
> Mostly zoas, pallys, acans, monti's, or torch


Torch is on hold for you



acer said:


> might be interested in the powerhead... if it's the bigger nano and a decent price...


powerhead on hold for you


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Any pics of your tank + corals? Thanks!


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll post pics of the corals, fish and live rock when I get home. I thought I mighta had some up somewhere on this site.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Ill take all your LR.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll take the CUC. I can also take the wrasse if it will get along with 2 baby clarkiis and a heniochus. Already have a lawnmower blennie.


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

I feel sad now that I'm really going to part with my aquarium. More sad that I'm not gonna come close to making up the money I spent on it, hehe. I've got the other necessities as well if anyone needs i.e. extra filter cartridges for the HOB filter, filter floss for the HOB skimmer, bottles of carbon, food, a quarter bucket of salt, half a bag of medium grain aragonite, aquarium gloves, mag glass scraper, joe's juice, siphon, bucket, extra powerhead, although I may just package that all up for someone who wants to start a new aquarium without all the livestock.

Anyways, those who posted I PM'd and saved whatever they spoke for.

I didn't name my fish so I guess it'll be easier to part with them.


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

if the live rock deal falls through I would be interested in picking them up. Thanks


----------

